# Free Coloring Book Pages For Rhinestone Patterns



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All! I just wanted to share a site that might be helpfull to some of you. There is a web site called Coloring Book Fun that has almost every popular character imaginable in a simple line format. These could easily used as patterns for your personal use. Also, they have thousands of other coloring pages that could be used as patterns that could be made into rhinestone transfers and sold. If you are looking for characters just scroll down towards the bottom of the home page. Hope this helps some of you! Have Fun! www.coloringbookfun.com

Terry


----------



## phins_jazy (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link to that site. I think there will be a lot of rhinestones in my future. My oldest dd has requested rhinestones on her jeans for back to school.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

lot of stuff but the terms of use state that ALL images are copyrighted...so you will have to get permission for any work that is done commercially..probably for own use..okay...not for resale or such unless you get permission


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know! I tried to read the terms of use the other day and it just kept taking me to the home page. Good shapes for practicing I guess.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

It's very helpful. Thank you Terry


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

You are welcome Rena! I should tell you that I tried to contact the owner of the site to get permission to use the pages but never received a response. 

I took a look at your site and your transfers are beautiful!


----------



## bazinga19 (May 27, 2013)

You must look for coloring pages that are very simplistic, too many lines will confuse the design, I use the ones from coloring pages, they have a category that's perfect for this, they are called outlines coloring pages, hope this helps.


----------

